# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Comment!

## Kerry1968

I just want to say how great it is to see this forum slowly filling up with more and more frog/toad lovers.

The more we get, the more information we can share.

I love to log in and regularly see 5, 6, 7 or more members logged in, a month or so ago I hardly saw any.

Good on you John for _another_ succesful, professional and thoroughly 'nice to be in' forum!

----------


## John Clare

Thank you Kerry - flattery will get you everywhere with me  :Wink: .

----------


## into

I'll second Kerry's comment. I'm a lurker on other frog forums but this is the only one that I actually post to and participate with. A couple of the other sites I noticed that people can get too emotional (and nasty) with their replies and I appreciate how the members of this site are knowledgeable and make good fact based recommendations with out pushing thier ideals on others.  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

> I'll second Kerry's comment. I'm a lurker on other frog forums but this is the only one that I actually post to and participate with. A couple of the other sites I noticed that people can get too emotional (and nasty) with their replies and I appreciate how the members of this site are knowledgeable and make good fact based recommendations with out pushing thier ideals on others.


I guess we will have to change all that so we fit in with everyone else on on the interweb.  :Fight me!:  LOL

----------


## John Clare

Hehe keep the flattery coming  :Wink: .

----------

